# Opener Day.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I just got the 'new' boat and am taking my son out for his first opener. I am looking for the best chance at catching Walleye for both of us but mainly him. Can anyone lend a hand as to where to go within 50-75 miles of Fargo? I sure could use some help and tips to make this a good-one for him and I. Any information would be great!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

LIDA


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

K.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i know pickerel lake just north east of detroit lakes has a good number of eyes in it. i caught a 29" there last summer fishing for bass. look at my photo album.


----------



## Park (Mar 14, 2004)

SFC Rude

Go to the MN DNR web site and look under the recreaton compass and you can pick any lake and see whats in it, print a map and find out how much stocking has been going on. It can be a big help, Look for lakes with at least 6 or 7 walleyes per gill net lift.
It has been a pretty typical spring, it has not been real warm yet so I would pick a smaller lake as it will have warmed up more.

Hope this helped.

Park

PS: How old is your son and has he been fishing before?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Park,

Thank you for the information. My son is 15 and has been fishing before with me. I came on the seen five years ago and we have been building our relationship and this is one thing we both like to do and can agree on. Which is hard to do with a teenager!

I know this sounds weird but I want him to experience the thrill and love of the sport on an opening day at a big lake. I want him to see all the rigs out there on the landing getting ready to launch. I want him to see other father/son teams getting ready for the first big outing of the year and make this something to look forward too every year. On the bigger and 'better' 'Eye waters there will be more folks and Iwant him to experience the 'atmosphere' as well as the sensations of that first soft tug and the tightening of the line just before you pull that rod tip back and hope to feel the struggeling of your first 'Eye of the year.

We are probably going to Otter Tail as it has a good population of fish and should be pretty busy.

Again thanks and I will take any and all input from anybody out there.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fish was released

Good luck and take a kid fishing. CPR


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

We had a great opener even with the gail-force winds!


----------

